# Levelling blocks on twin wheels



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Have you got twin wheels (all four on one axle) and use levelling blocks? If so do you support both or one wheel?

Dick


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Dick

I put the blocks under all the wheels on the one axle, I don't know but it seems right.

Martin


----------



## SilverFox13 (Nov 20, 2007)

Yep ... both wheels on each side of the axle for me too ... and because they are drive wheels they can climb onto the blocks quite easily.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Generally we try to park so that we elevate the front wheels if possible.

Where we have to lift the twin wheels at the rear we always do them as pairs.


Regards,
John


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Ozzyjohn said:


> Generally we try to park so that we elevate the front wheels if possible.
> 
> Where we have to lift the twin wheels at the rear we always do them as pairs.
> 
> ...


That sounds sensible to me !!


----------



## dipper17 (Jul 30, 2011)

Always put ramps under each of the back wheels so carry at least 4 blocks.

2 Milenco or Fiamma on the front

when sides ways 2 and 1

when back all 4

It looks better as well!


----------



## vanny (Feb 23, 2009)

On our twin rear wheeled transit I only ever block the outside wheel. No probs to date (3years) but reading the other posts I feel naughty now.

Vanny


----------



## vanny (Feb 23, 2009)

Oh I forgot to say , I have used fiamma blocks for 3 years and I have just split the 2 nd set. They have split across the width and have been under the front wheels when this has happened. Think I am going to get some milenco ones which look heavier duty.


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

Have only used block on one wheel, no problems in 5 years.
As load is static it is a lot less than when being driven so well within limits of tyre and wheel.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Only use 1 block on outside wheel,no problems so far.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

One wheel each side will be fine Dick, Alan.


----------

